# Food Safety News Fri 8/7/2020



## daveomak.fs (Aug 7, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 8/7/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*FDA/USDA say they are making progress on labeling cell-made food*
By Dan Flynn on Aug 07, 2020 12:05 am When there are Star Trek replicators, what are they going to call the meat, poultry, or seafood products that come out of them? Steaks and chops and chicken breasts from the replicators will be grown from animal cells, not from raising animals on the hoof on the farm or ranch. All this is supposed to... Continue Reading

*WHO calls for experts to help update food safety strategy*
By Joe Whitworth on Aug 07, 2020 12:03 am The World Health Organization (WHO) has called for experts to advise the body’s work on food safety. WHO will update the global strategy for food safety: safer food for better health and aims to deliver a new plan by 2022. With this move, international efforts in food safety will be strengthened and harmonized to lower... Continue Reading

*Voluntary phase-out by industry of certain PFAS used in food packaging*
By News Desk on Aug 07, 2020 12:01 am The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is announcing a voluntary phase-out of certain types of grease-proofing agents on paper and paperboard food packaging. This phase-out comes after an FDA post-market scientific review and analysis from rodent studies found biopersistence of the grease-proofing substances. Though the findings were in rodents, the FDA believes these substances —... Continue Reading

*STEC findings for lamb in Iceland fall*
By News Desk on Aug 07, 2020 12:00 am Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) was detected in more than a fifth of lamb samples tested but this was a lower contamination rate than 2018, according to the Icelandic Food and Veterinary Authority (MAST). The Ministry of Industries and Innovation, MAST and municipal health inspectorate, organized sampling in 2019 for the most common pathogens in... Continue Reading

*Grocer recalls dozens of salads, other fresh foods because of onion-related outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Aug 06, 2020 08:04 pm Giant Eagle grocery chain has recalled more than 50 products, including whole onions as well as deli salads, because a supplier notified the chain about an onion recall related to a bi-national Salmonella Newport outbreak and a related recall. In a related story, earlier today Tailor Farms recalled Kroger and Walmart brand deli salads and other... Continue Reading

*Taylor Farms recalls products containing onions*
By News Desk on Aug 06, 2020 06:41 pm A Dallas TX firm, Taylor Farms is recalling a variety of products containing onions. This recall is the result of Taylor Farms’ onion supplier Thomson International, Inc.’s expanded recall. This recall is because the onions have been traced to a Salmonella. Aug. 2, Thomson International Inc. recalled all of its onions regardless of color, from all... Continue Reading


----------

